# ID this Japanese Knife please



## brockodile (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, just picked this bad boy up at a flea market. I've been using the "Law of Attraction" to find an authentic Japanese knife for $10, so I hope this is it.

I'd like to know any info on they symbols of the blade & the handle. As well as steel type, steel care, and edge sharpening. This seems to have a Single Edge like a Kamisori shaving razor.

Shigemitsu

Sakai Japan

6.5" - 7" Blade





  








Shige (1).jpg




__
brockodile


__
Nov 5, 2015












  








Shige (2).jpg




__
brockodile


__
Nov 5, 2015












  








Shige (3).jpg




__
brockodile


__
Nov 5, 2015












  








Shige.jpg




__
brockodile


__
Nov 5, 2015


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to Cheftalk.  Yes it's made in Japan, or at least sold there.  You have a deba, which is mostly used in filleting fish.  Seeing what comes up on google it is what you might call a tradesman grade knife, nothing special but well enough made, I think.  The brass ferrule makes me think it is an older knife.  No patina or rust so I'd say it's stainless.  As a used knife I'd say it's worth at least $10, possibly, looks like you'd have to spend around $70 for a new one, so seriously, congratulations.  Too bad it's not a Shigafusa though.

Now what's next on your agenda?


----------

